# Kalendar Einträge



## aha_01 (3. Aug 2009)

Hi,
ich bekomme jedes Jahr neue Termine für das ganze Jahr. Diese möchte ich gern in mein N95 Kalendar als Erinnerungen eintragen.
Meine Frage ist ob diese Arbeit (jährliche Termine mehr als 500 Erinnerung) mit einem J2Me-Programm gemacht werden könnte? 
Ich habe mommentan keine Idee wie ich dies machen kann? Ob es überhaupt möglich ist?:noe:

Grüße 
Aha


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2009)

Händisch? Automatisiert? Anhand welcher Daten? Sollen die Datne dann auch im "richtigen" Kalendar des N95 angezeigt werden? Generell wären ein paar mehr Infos nicht schlecht.


----------



## aha_01 (3. Aug 2009)

Also mit anderen Worten 

Ich möchte anhand von einem J2Me Programm eine Erinnerung im N95 Kalendar eintragen. Das heißt Folgendes:
Wenn ich das J2Me Programm ausführe schreibt es im N95 Kalendar z.B. am 3.08.2009 eine Erinnerung für 20 Uhr mit dem Inhalt "Feierabdend!!!". Und so wird dann mein Handy um 20 Uhr klingeln und wird mir dann den Inhalt der Erinnerung (Feierabend!!!) angezeigt.

Jo ich hoffe das Problem ist nun klar 

Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar. 

Grüße 
Aha


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2009)

kA ob es im SDK von Nokia eine Schnittstelle für den Kalender gibt, mit Basic J2ME wird das nicht funktionieren.

Wenn es dir darum geht, dass du nicht alle 500 Einträge manuell befüllen willst => Schreib dir ein Programm, das die Einträge auf dem PC erzeugt und synchronisiere dann den N95 Kalender mit dem Computer.


----------



## aha_01 (3. Aug 2009)

> Wenn es dir darum geht, dass du nicht alle 500 Einträge manuell befüllen willst => Schreib dir ein Programm, das die Einträge auf dem PC erzeugt und synchronisiere dann den N95 Kalender mit dem Computer.


Jaa darum geht es.
Kannst du mir bitte dies noch besser erklären wie ich es mit dem Synchrinosiren tue ?
Am besten mittels eines Beispiels 



Grüße
Aha


----------



## The_S (3. Aug 2009)

nein


----------



## ice-breaker (3. Aug 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> kA ob es im SDK von Nokia eine Schnittstelle für den Kalender gibt, mit Basic J2ME wird das nicht funktionieren.


ich habe mal gerade nachgeschaut, das N95 unterstützt die PIM (Personal Information Management) API, was noch nicht heißt, dass der Kalender auch erreichbar sein muss, einfach mal ausprobieren, aber die Chancen stehen sehr gut.



The_S hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es dir darum geht, dass du nicht alle 500 Einträge manuell befüllen willst => Schreib dir ein Programm, das die Einträge auf dem PC erzeugt und synchronisiere dann den N95 Kalender mit dem Computer.


das ist eine sehr gute Idee, daran hätte ich jetzt gar nicht so gedacht 



aha_01 hat gesagt.:


> Kannst du mir bitte dies noch besser erklären wie ich es mit dem Synchrinosiren tue ?


Die Nokia-PcSuite kann es glaube ich, weiß ich aber nicht.
Ansonsten mal schauen, es gibt Dienste die Synchronisieren Outlook und das Handy usw.


----------



## The_S (4. Aug 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> ich habe mal gerade nachgeschaut, das N95 unterstützt die PIM (Personal Information Management) API, was noch nicht heißt, dass der Kalender auch erreichbar sein muss, einfach mal ausprobieren, aber die Chancen stehen sehr gut.



Was es nicht alles für JSRs gibt ... :rtfm:


----------

